# ... RPM ...x86 ... PPC ...



## [MGZ]Slug (23 Mai 2001)

'lut

Pour des besoins pratiques j'ai été obligé de reinstaller Linux (j'en ai profité pour recuperer la LinuxPPC 2000 Q4). Et la j'ai un petit pb, car j'ai besoin d'utiliser un logiciel qui n'est qu'en version x86 pour l'instant ... mais je me souviens avoir lu kkpart, que l'on peut sans trop de difficulter, avec le fichier "bidille-src.rpm" de la dite application, passer en kkchose de compatible ppc. Il y avait une histoire de ligne de commande a taper dans le terminal.

Ca serait overtropsympa si kk1 pouvait me dépanner. Car il faut que j'envois le resultat de mes travaux dans 2 jours !!!

@+

Guillaume

------------------
"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Mai 2001)

Bo nallez dans mon extrème bonté, je vais t'aider quand meme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





essaye de taper : 

*rpm --rebuild ton_fichier.src.rpm*


----------

